

In Defense of Software Patents - edw519
http://www.patentlyo.com/patent/2009/11/in-defense-of-software-patents-1.html

======
Kliment
A bit convoluted and hard to follow, not really a convincing argument one way
or the other. pg already wrote about software patents, with significantly more
clarity.

